# french prusik VT hich climber



## czar_tree (Oct 13, 2011)

A week ago I tried The VT knot for the first time.
It worked so good that I have some questions.

1- Can I, significantly, gain performance using a hich climber pulley? (The petzl oscillant pulley is small, light and worked so good)

2- What will be the gain in attaching the rope in a different carabinner? (The carabinner williams seems to have space enough to fit the whole system).


about the great length of my system, I need the mobility of swivel. my harness is a navaho so I need the extra binner.
Im thinking about solve this with a swivel binner from rock exotica (my dream is a swivel-williams balllock carabinner in a single piece [/COLOR]) and a sequoia harnness.

thanks :smile2:

Cesar


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 13, 2011)

This is what i use


----------



## RacerX (Oct 14, 2011)

czar_tree said:


> A week ago I tried The VT knot for the first time.
> It worked so good that I have some questions.
> 
> 1- Can I, significantly, gain performance using a hich climber pulley? (The petzl oscillant pulley is small, light and worked so good)
> ...



I would just install the swivel directly on the saddle bridge and use one carabiner to set up the hitch climber pulley the way it was intended to be used (as depicted in the photo from Treemagineers). Instead of clipping directly into the bridge with a biner you would connect the biner to the swivel.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 14, 2011)

RacerX said:


> I would just install the swivel directly on the saddle bridge and use one carabiner to set up the hitch climber pulley the way it was intended to be used (as depicted in the photo from Treemagineers). Instead of clipping directly into the bridge with a biner you would connect the biner to the swivel.


 
I dont think he can with a Navaho saddle. I dont think it has a bridge, it has a D ring to clip to.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 14, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> I dont think he can with a Navaho saddle. I dont think it has a bridge, it has a D ring to clip to.




Maybe you're right I was thinking that he had a Petzl Sequoia.


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 15, 2011)

czar_tree said:


> A week ago I tried The VT knot for the first time.
> It worked so good that I have some questions.
> 
> 1- Can I, significantly, gain performance using a hich climber pulley? (The petzl oscillant pulley is small, light and worked so good)
> ...


 
how do those swivel deals work ive been looking at them recently. they work well?


----------



## czar_tree (Oct 15, 2011)

*swivel*



kdslocum said:


> how do those swivel deals work ive been looking at them recently. they work well?


 they work very well! you can turn 360 degrees very easily without twist the rope. Without it my rope get twisted sometimes and this situation
generate forces that block me to reach some parts of the branches without recrotch. I need this mobility to collect epiphyte and take photographs. The tropical rain forest is a very dense forest and mobility here isn't easy. There is a lot of vines, branches and epiphyte here.
the picture attached is the swivel that I need this time. the other is a beauty of ours forests!
cheers :smile2:
cesar


----------



## czar_tree (Oct 15, 2011)

*navaho*



TreeAce said:


> I dont think he can with a Navaho saddle. I dont think it has a bridge, it has a D ring to clip to.


 
Exactly! 
I connect the carabinner in the same webbing that them D-Ring is placed. 
so I need a harnnes with bridge and a swivel-biner from rock exotica to make a "clean system"
thanks
cesar:smile2:


----------

